

Tetris Effect - JoshCole
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tetris_effect

======
Zephyrial
I can remember this feeling after playing Katamari Damacy... I'd drive down
the highway and imagine how great it'd be to pull off the road and roll over
that string of highway markers.

